#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >     .  1.

## Goblin_Gaga

"       ".            .

-    ?
-       , 
-      ?
-  ,    , .
-   ?
- ,        ,      
-  .

         ,    ,     .    ,  . "", -  ,       .              "".   .

 ,    .           ,      ,      : "        ,   .

          ,       .     .        ,   ,             .  . ,       ,    .   .

"    ", -           ,  .   ,  ,    . "     , , ,   ", -       .    .

 .   .  ,      ,    ,        . (. .                    ,    ( !!!)   )

( . .  ,  ,               ,   ,   ,  )

(    . .  ,   ,   )

, ,        ,         .

----------

???       ?

----------


## CrazyBuh

,    ,      .  .           ...     -       - .       ,     -   !

----------


## stas

...     .  :Smilie:

----------

> ...     .


    !

----------

